# Doha offer question



## ExArab (May 9, 2012)

Hi all,

This is my first post on this forum and I would appreciate some feedback from you folks. I had been pursuing an internal transfer within my company here in the US and now have an offer for our Doha office. Here are the key numbers.

Base: 240,000 QAR
Living allowance (includes housing transportation, tickets etc.): 140,000 QAR

This roughly equates to US $ 12,000/year more than I take home (after taxes) here in the US (though I will still ask for more).

I will initially move there and my wife will join later and will also be working once she joins. I am not looking to live in The Pearl or West Bay but my office is in Al-Dafna and I would like to be near it in a fully furnished apartment (2 bd or more).
Any thoughts on the prices? I have looked around and I think I can find something nice in less than 9,000 QAR. Is that a fair assessment?
What about a car? How much would a decent new car cost me per month and is financing available?

Thank you in advance for your responses.


----------



## pbxpbx (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm gonna move this thread up by adding my request for help to figure out if the offer that I may official get is right for me.

The offered total monthly remuneration is QAR 30,000 and I'd like to ask experienced Doha expats if this is a good package considering:
- I'd move on single basis (no family)
- I'd rent 1 bedroom apartments
- I must save and sent to my home about USD 2,000 monthly
- I still would like to save some cash
- I'd neet to buy/rent my own car in Doha

I appreciate your opinions soon.
THANK YOU!


----------



## pbxpbx (Mar 20, 2014)

Is this a dormant or a totally dead forum?


----------

